# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  hola

## mr.boina

e escrito unos pocos post soy nuevo en esto  de la magia, quisiera ayuda, me interesa la cartomagia y lo unico que tengo es una baraja bycicl rideback y una bycicle seconds 808 ayuda porfavor




graaicas :P

----------


## Tebi

mr.boina sin animo de aludir, podrias seguir los consejos que te di en vez de liarte a poner post como loco intenta escuchar a los demas y por lo menos leer lo que puse en el otro mensaje que escribistes pidiendo ayuda tambien,
Gracias

----------


## ziko

hay muchos libros dedicados a la cartomagia que te pueden 

servir..mirate en www.tiendamagia.com

----------


## popt

Cierro el post.

No podemos darte ayuda si no nos contases un poco más... de todas formas te sugiero que antes leas un poco el foro, si lo que quieres es ayuda para iniciarte hay un montón de hilos...

Si necesitas algo concreto, que no se haya preguntado ya, entonces estupendo, pero por favor usa el buscador para saber que no se ha preguntado.

Un saludo.

----------

